# Bleeding now one day before odt but still BFP scared



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh i am so worried i think its all over for me , and its so hard to stay positive , i had brown stain when i wiped this morning then its pink stain now i have no cramps at all usally when i get af i am in so much pain , maybe its af coming on slowly , i know its to late for implantation as tomorrow morning is my test date today i am on day 13


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Hun     

I didnt want to read and run!!    

Please try and stay positive   

x x x x


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Good luck Sweetchilli, I'm thinking of you, really hope you get a BFP! X X X


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow sweetchilli.  Don't worry too much as those symptoms can very often happen either way.


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Could all be ok still - good luck for your test day tomorrow.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

got a BFP this morning but had AF last night not heavy only really when i wiped but had bad cramps last night , but they have dyed of now and then a clot this morning , my god i am trying not to get my hopes up ,what do yous think


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi sweetchilli - I'd trust the bfp but retest in a few days. Talking to my sister earlier she said she bled early for each of her pregnancies and started to use it as a sign that she had a bfp.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

I'm in a similar position - d12po, d9pt and have been spotting for 2 days.  I stoopidly did a test today with a very faint +ve but it's a week before OTD and I don't know whether to trust the stick as there've been some false positives reported with clearviews.  Today I've got AF pains and the flow's getting heavier - although still lighter than usual.  It's so frustrating isn't it!! Don't know whether to feel up, down or just plain confused!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Sweetchilli that's amazing news.  

Btbam, hi and I really hope your test this morning was positive again!

I am having the same problem now.  AF pains yesterday morning (although no pains since then) and spotting since some v light and some a bit heavier.  Feels def like AF but is so early I just don't know.  Can't possibly test yet as not even a week since ET (was monday).


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

well its still a BFP so i dont know what is going on in there, 

Btbam , how everything with you now , i think its good you got a faint positive hold in there i know what you mean it really meeses with your head       

cardifflaura, yours sounds like inplantation bleed hun , think its to early for AF , hoping a wishing it is hun hang in there


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

My friend conceived naturally but she only did a pregnancy test because she was so exhausted all the time. She had had 4 periods!!!!
I hope that BFP stays


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

moo thanks hun i know theres still hope just have to wait and see   

Still bleeding but its not af at all its only really when i wipe but there is red blood


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Sweetchilli, I hope it's implantation too but never had that last time so no idea just feels a bit like the start of AF to me.

Are you going to call your clinic tomorrow to ask them what you should do? I guess it's too early for them to do preg scan but they perhaps may suggest you increase your progesterone supps a bit?.  I really hope everyone goes well for you hun.  Sounds very promising and a BFP is a BFP!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

i am not on anything at the min i took my last cyclegest yesterday and they never mentioned taking anything else


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, maybe worth you checking though hun as my clinic always make you take cyclogest until you are 12 weeks pregnant just to support the baby until the placenta takes over.


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Sweetchilli - that's great news! I'm with Laura though  - phone your clinic and ask if carrying on with the cyclogest would be of any benefit.

Your bleeding sounds much lighter than mine - maybe it'll ease off altogether quite soon.

Despite the slight increase in heaviness.... I retested and it was a very strong positve this morning, (different test strips this time)... so I'm allowing myself to get cautiously excited!!! Will phone my clinic in the morning. 

Laura - I've replied to you on the other post - but your bleeding sounds similar to mine... so fingers crossed.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

It's not too late for an implantation bleed hun. I bled the day after my BFP so same time as you and DD was the result. I rang my clinic and they said it was probably an implantation bleed and sometimes it can sit in a 'pocket' and then come away. It lasted for a few days and was initially bright red then brown. I bled with the boys too from 6-13 weeks, everything from fresh gushing blood when i stood, to clots, and finally brown discharge. They never found a reason for it but please remember (all of you) that bleeding doesn't always signify the pregnancy is over  

PS my prem labour was caused by a urine infection and nothing to do with the bleeding


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks slinkyfish, good to hear about your experience.  Your family looks lovely in the photo.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

girls went to the hospital and they done a test and it came back neg they told me i have had a miscarriage and have to go tomorrow for a scan , but then whenb i got home i done my last test and it still says 1 to 2 weeks preg what am i ment to think


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweetchilli im so sorry hun ,this weekend really has been a rollercoaster for you      i honestly dont know what to say to you ,god your wee head must be fried.Hopefully tomorrow things will be clearer ,was the hospital test blood or urine?
E xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Sweetchilli
Sorry to butt into your conversation.  Just to add i had an ectopic pregnancy in March where i was told  (before they know it was ectopic) that you can have a positive pregnancy test up to 10 days after you miscarrage.  Sorry to be negative, guess it takes a while to come out of your system. x  x x x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes thats what they told me as well thanks hun , wishing all yous girls on here all the luck in the world and i hope yous all get your BFPs


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

and more   so sorry hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

sweetchilli, I am so so sorry. That is really rubbish news.


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Sweetchilli you must be feeling awful, look after each other and loads of love to you both x x x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thought i would up date this ,went in for scan to see if i needed a D &C which i thought was far to early anyway and it ended up they couldnt see anything so they want to do i think you call it  BETA blood test on mon and then another on wed and the levels have doubled , have to go tomorrow morning and get another one and will no more between 12 and 2 not holding out much hope to be honest , just have to wait and see , the bleeding has started to ease, almost afraid to tell anyone incase it comes back lol 
thanks for all the support chicks and all the nice messages


----------



## tiddles (Aug 19, 2009)

HELP!!!!!

I am 8 days post egg transfer and have started a bleed. First thought is oh my god it is over. I have read many of the comments and stories does anyone have any other information or reasoning for this, i do have some period type pain. But am so concerned it  hasn't worked and stressing myself out, got a week before otd.

Thanks all and good luck to evryone


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

tiddles your sound like inplantation bleed hun , your only day 8 i was day 13, i think everyone has AF pains i was told that AF pains are a sign of preg as well so i think you get them either way 
hang in there hun! wishing you all the best of luck 
sweetchilli xxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tiddles I had that at 6 days after ET.  I have been testing for the last few days and all BFN but my OTD isn't til next Wednesday.  Hope it turns out the be implantation for you hun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

HELP!!!!!!!

I'm so glad to have found this thread!

Yesterday I went to the loo and I had a brown discharge...Its now a pinky brown colour. Its not heavy, just when I wipe. I'm not having any cramps but my boobs aren't sore or dark anymore. I'm on day 11 after ET. Could this be an implantaion bleed  or worse
We do the test on Wednesday and I'm so nervous....

I hate this 2ww..its so cruel.. 

Thanks for any advice.

Bozzy

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

bozzy , hang in there hun , i have learnt that a bleed in the two weeks does not mean its over at all , it could be inplantation bleed !I know how hard it is 
let us know how you get on hun wishing you all the luck in the world xxxxx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi sweetchilli,

I tested on 12th aug and like you i started to bleed the day before was so shocked when i got BFP my clinic wouldn't do bloods so i've just got to wait  for scan on 28th same day as you. They did say it could be chemical pregnancy   I've not tested again don't want to make things any harder for us. Not long to wait now will be so glad when it's fri. Don't know what to think or feel at the moment   Trying so hard to stay positive  
Sending you lots of luck     

Love Z xx


----------



## Joon (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi I'm a lurker but just wanted to give Sweetchilli some reassurance. My DD's first BFP was after a cycle of ICSI and she was taken off the cyclogest immediately so don't worry. Her second BFP after FET was an emotional rollercoaster. Despite a reasonable beta result she had bleeding on OTD and further episodes of increasingly heavy bleeds up to around 12 weeks. This included plenty of red blood and clots (sorry if TMI) at one stage she went to hospital believing that she was miscarrying. At every bleed she was scanned at EPU and every time the baby was fine. She's now a doting Mum for the second time around. Hang in there sweetheart, there's still plenty of hope.

JoonX


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Joon thanks hun   i am not a positive person at the best of time lol but i am praying to god that there is something there but on the other hand i am trying not to get my hopes up as i dont want to come down with a almighty thump if thing dont go my way , but there seems to be alot of women in the same situation as me on here, just a waiting game now 


Zanne i really feel for you hun i do, its torture isnt it , but as i have learnt anything is possible and theres a hell of alot of women that go on to have healthy preg after bleeding so hang in there hun and if you need a chat you just PM me 
was your heavy bleeding ? and did you have two embies back?


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi sweetchilli

it does help when someone else understands, i agree it's torture all the waiting and not knowing. I did have quite a heavy bleed felt just like AF, we had 2 embies put back.
Hope your doing ok  

Z xx


----------

